# 2 updated pics of my 500 gal



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Shots taken with point and shoot-So forgive the quality guys-


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks for taking the full tank shots and as allways


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

the pacu makes it look like its alot smaller than a 500 gal lol must be because he is so huge.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That pacu makes the tank look small! lol
great pics.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-Yeah it's the Pacu that makes the tank look a bit small----I'll have to take a pic one day with my Daughter standing in front of him.....


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

it is also a vary deep with tank i love that one day i will have an almost sqaure tank like that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

wpviper said:


> it is also a vary deep with tank i love that one day i will have an almost sqaure tank like that


Thanks-That extra width comes in handy------But I need to restock that tank-It's quite bare at the moment...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

U should throw in a Red Hi fin wolf in there, he'd love it in there!

nice tank man!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> U should throw in a Red Hi fin wolf in there, he'd love it in there!
> 
> nice tank man!


I have thought about a wolf in their.....But fear one wouldn't do good with my 2 syndo's and pleco's....Both are impressive specimens as they are right now-Would hate to risk them...

I also have to beef up filtration pretty soon on this tank-That pacu puts a hell of a bioload on that tank.....


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> U should throw in a Red Hi fin wolf in there, he'd love it in there!
> 
> nice tank man!


I have thought about a wolf in their.....But fear one wouldn't do good with my 2 syndo's and pleco's....Both are impressive specimens as they are right now-Would hate to risk them...

I also have to beef up filtration pretty soon on this tank-That pacu puts a hell of a bioload on that tank.....
[/quote]

As long as the fish are bigger than the wolf itself...it will keep its distance, till its provoked...

anyway, just giving ya a suggestion, that tank is awsome as it is anyway.

btw, how big is that pacu, i never did read about that, although im sure u mentioned it a few times already..


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice tank and fish, how big is your Pacu beast?









Very nice tank and fish, how big is your Pacu beast?


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

How long have you had the Pacu? The growth rate on those things must be something.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> How long have you had the Pacu? The growth rate on those things must be something.


Roughly had the guy around 4 years now


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats awesome AK. What is the tank dimensions?


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

This might be the first time I have seen someone with a pacu and doesn't have it stuffed in a 50 gal. tank. Awesome Pacu!!! I love those fish but I don't have the room for them. I call them the puppy dogs of the fish tank.

Do you ever feed him nuts or anything odd? tell us about taking care of a monster pacu.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> This might be the first time I have seen someone with a pacu and doesn't have it stuffed in a 50 gal. tank. Awesome Pacu!!! I love those fish but I don't have the room for them. I call them the puppy dogs of the fish tank.
> 
> Do you ever feed him nuts or anything odd? tell us about taking care of a monster pacu.


Thanks for the kind words Das......I have fed him nuts and fruits before but he is not too keen on them.He really prefers his raw seafood diet.

I dont do much but enjoy this guy honestly-I got other people to take care of tank maintence-My little arse would have a hard time cleaning this tank otherwise....

He will interact with one---Just about anyway possible.

He is quite big but fear he is outgrowing the tank-I have removed all my other fish out of their to give him the room he needs.

Feel free to ask any other ?'s you might have man-----I have been asked this ? soooo many times-I tend to cut things a bit short on typing..


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

thats the biggest pacu I have ever seen. I bet most commercial aquariums dont have fish that size. (other than saltwater)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

maknwar said:


> thats the biggest pacu I have ever seen. I bet most commercial aquariums dont have fish that size. (other than saltwater)


He is big-But certainly not even close to the biggest-Maybe on this board I can hold that title.....But not elsewhere-

I know people with 38 inch pacu's....And he has multiple of them....My guy is only 24 to 26 inch...But thicker than most also....Have you seen the massive guy that resides in vegas.....He's truelly one huge pacu...

I will say until someone can prove it-That I have the nicest looking one around......That includes public aquariums....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

AK thats insane. 
what a cool fish. 
i would love to see some point of reference as to the size, such a mega-tank. 
was that the tank that was one of your avatars in the past? when it was empty that is.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nick G said:


> AK thats insane.
> what a cool fish.
> i would love to see some point of reference as to the size, such a mega-tank.
> was that the tank that was one of your avatars in the past? when it was empty that is.


Thanks-
Yeah same tank that was in my Avatar awhile back-

I'm going to take a pic sometime with my Daughter standing in front of him...


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

you said that you think he is outgrowing the tank, do you plan on moving him? that would be a job haha. i wonder how much he weighs. that looks like a SOLID fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

philbert said:


> you said that you think he is outgrowing the tank, do you plan on moving him? that would be a job haha. i wonder how much he weighs. that looks like a SOLID fish.


Nah man-
This is his/will be his final resting place-
I will not pay out the money it will take to keep this guy for life.I payed a mini fortune just to have this tank as it is...

He was hard to move when he was much smaller than he is now---I honestly couldn't imganine having to catch him again.....

He is roughly 24 to 26 inch in length-12 inch tall roughly and somewhere near 4 inch thick-Yeah he's quite big...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats a nice footprint. What is the filtration as of now, and you want to add more. What are you thinking to add?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> Thats a nice footprint. What is the filtration as of now, and you want to add more. What are you thinking to add?


Thanks-
My sump is roughly 2.5 foot wide by 3.5 foot long by 2 foot tall.So whatever that works out to be---It's lacking.Especially with the couple of huge pleco's in their....
I'm not sure what I want to add yet.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

roughly 130.91 gallon sump


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks great AK, wish i had a tank like that.. I was just in petsmart and got a laugh at the sign under the Pacus "Max size 8", reconended tank size atleast 40 gallons" only to be rudely asked "whats so funny" by the tool who just started working there... I simply asked "if he even knew the difference between jam and jelly...." and walked away after i hit him with that stunner


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

AS fan said:


> Looks great AK, wish i had a tank like that.. I was just in petsmart and got a laugh at the sign under the Pacus "Max size 8", reconended tank size atleast 40 gallons" only to be rudely asked "whats so funny" by the tool who just started working there... I simply asked "if he even knew the difference between jam and jelly...." and walked away after i hit him with that stunner


That "stunner"-LMFAO-that was good.....
Thanks 420-I so want to make it a reef tank now though----Darn pacu,If he wasn't so nice looking I would get rid of him..But I just simply can't bring myself to it-Guess I'll just have to wait like what 30 years or some crap...LOL


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Looks great AK, wish i had a tank like that.. I was just in petsmart and got a laugh at the sign under the Pacus "Max size 8", reconended tank size atleast 40 gallons" only to be rudely asked "whats so funny" by the tool who just started working there... I simply asked "if he even knew the difference between jam and jelly...." and walked away after i hit him with that stunner


That "stunner"-LMFAO-that was good.....
Thanks 420-I so want to make it a reef tank now though----Darn pacu,If he wasn't so nice looking I would get rid of him..But I just simply can't bring myself to it-Guess I'll just have to wait like what 30 years or some crap...LOL
[/quote]

yeah... he almost fell over backwards when i said "i cant jelly my c**k down your throat" so stunner was the best word for it...

keep that beast until he cant turn around in your tank anymore


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya thats a big sump. Throw on a few Fx5's.? Or were you leaking of something else?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Ya thats a big sump. Throw on a few Fx5's.? Or were you leaking of something else?


Or add lots of baffles and increase media contact time in the existing sump... you could do that for a 150$ max, but the few days of down time would be hard for a large tank like that


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

AK, PM sent.


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

holy, just searched for a fish weight calculator. With a length of 25" and a girth of 35"(rough guess if he is 12 tall and 4 thick). That bad boy would be a estimated 25.5lbs!!!! That rules!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> holy, just searched for a fish weight calculator. With a length of 25" and a girth of 35"(rough guess if he is 12 tall and 4 thick). That bad boy would be a estimated 25.5lbs!!!! That rules!


Hot damn-
Never really tried to figure it out....

That certainly is a big boy :laugh:


----------

